# Clansman in Greenock



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

I see on AIS that Calmacs Clansman is in Greenock just now. Anyone any idea why?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Machinery problems I believe.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Someone mentioned a crankcase explosion - not sure if correct though.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Always happens when the Tourist season gets under way. Thanks chaps.
Nothing on the local news about it at present.


----------



## starterandstoper (Oct 4, 2007)

*Clansman*

A counter weight came of the crankshaft rattled around inside the crankcase
she is under going repair awaiting a replacment crankshaft


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Think it's causing chaos at the mo with folk not happy about her stand ins.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

John N MacDonald said:


> Think it's causing chaos at the mo with folk not happy about her stand ins.


Not happy is a serious understatement concerning the current situation in the Southern Isles. Her stand-in Hebridean Isles can only accommodate approximately half of her passenger numbers in inside seating (and I use that word reservedly) and has I understand now restricted her pax numbers to match. Even then the Lounge(s) Cafeteria and Bar areas are overfull with prostrate bodies and the toilet facilities are no match for the sheer numbers who have given up the fight and come in to die!

I did try and indulge in that ancient hebridean pastime, of wedging myself into a corner at the bar with a pint and obligitary chaser, however I was most firmly advised that standing at the bar was not advised, for health and safety reasons, (It might get rough he said, I refrained from asking if that was the weather or the customers) this to someone who has seen and participated in most if not all of the evolution cycle of a MacBrayne's bar, from the Glory Hole on the Loch Seaforth right through to the Coffee and Malt of the Month image now being presented.

Voyage length has now extended from 4.5 hours to 6-8 hours depending on wind strength, and timetable is a lottery, as for trying to book at short notice, forget it!


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

someone should introduce cal mac to a sulzer rep what does eriskay and doxfordman think lol they never breakdown well hardly ever


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*Muldonaich*



muldonaich said:


> someone should introduce cal mac to a sulzer rep what does eriskay and doxfordman think lol they never breakdown well hardly ever


All motorship engines should be given the deep six and replaced with steam, same thing goes for trains.

As for trams - they should be horse-drawn and Messrs Bilfinger-Berger should be given the bum's rush out of the Capital. (Jester)


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you had a few drams !, being an engineer, how can you say that, as we all know there many good diesels which are loved and treated with love. Steam has gone out the window many years ago. 40% of the energy going to the sea via the condenser.

John.

[=P]


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

eriskay said:


> All motorship engines should be given the deep six and replaced with steam, same thing goes for trains.(Jester)


Here! Hear!


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Someone was telling me the Lotties stablisers decridayided to chuck it on her way to Castlebay a week last Friday and there was a lot of not well runners arriving for the half marathon!


----------

